# Looking for 9mm 5" or longer no manual safety



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

With a 10 round factory magazine (thanks NYS), not much out there?


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

S&w sd9ve


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock 34, 5.3-inch barrel.

My son and I each have one, and we like them a lot.

The SKU for the Gen4 model is PG3430101.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> Glock 34, 5.3-inch barrel.
> 
> My son and I each have one, and we like them a lot.
> 
> The SKU for the Gen4 model is PG3430101.


Glock 34
https://us.glock.com/products/model/g34


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

S&W M&P Pro 5" in 9mm.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Pretty slim picking by the looks of it!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sig P320 full size is a 5" barrel as well.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Sig P320 full size is a 5" barrel as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9mm looks like 17 rounds only?


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

This is all I have found so far:

XD MOD.2™ 5″ TACTICAL MODEL 9MM - 10 Rounds
Glock G34 or G17 10 ROUNDS
FNH FNS 9 LONGSLIDE DOUBLE 9MM 5" 10+1 
S&W M&P9 PRO 9MM 5" HVZ 10 Rounds


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm sure Sig makes a 10 Rd mag for compliance. The P320 accepts P250 mags if that helps.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Most major gun makers will sell with a 10 round magazine. I really like my Beretta 92. They have started crimping the mags so they are true 10 rounders. 

Check some local gun stores.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Walther PPQ comes in a 5" barrel and Walther puts out 10 rnd mags.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Any others?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Audioi,

I was planning on selecting the M&P Pro. But now that you started this thread, I will have additional research to do this winter.

Thanks to you and everyone else who posted the various models!

(Also a NYS resident)

Bob


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

XD MOD.2™ 5″ TACTICAL MODEL 9MM - 10 Rounds
Glock G34 or G17 10 ROUNDS
FNH FNS 9 LONGSLIDE DOUBLE 9MM 5" 10+1 
S&W M&P9 PRO 9MM 5" HVZ 10 Rounds
Walther PPQ 9MM 5" 10+1


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Looking for 9mm 5" or longer no manual safety*

Walther PPQ M1 (paddle mag release) or M2 (button mag release) 9mm. World class ergonomics and reliability with the best trigger on any striker fired pistol in production. 10rd mags available.

http://truthaboutguns-zippykid.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PPQ-Pic-1.jpg


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Darkstar888 said:


> Walther PPQ M1 (paddle mag release) or M2 (button mag release) 9mm. World class ergonomics and reliability with the best trigger on any striker fired pistol in production. 10rd mags available.
> 
> http://truthaboutguns-zippykid.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PPQ-Pic-1.jpg


Now that I look closer, its not a 10 round mag from the manufacturer, too bad.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

Audioi said:


> Now that I look closer, its not a 10 round mag from the manufacturer, too bad.


 sure they ship it with 10rd mags to states that require it.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my favs

H-K VP9

or 

walthe r ppq

goo dluck


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

XD MOD.2™ 5″ TACTICAL MODEL 9MM - 10 Rounds
Glock G34 or G17 10 ROUNDS
FNH FNS 9 LONGSLIDE DOUBLE 9MM 5" 10+1 
S&W M&P9 PRO 9MM 5" HVZ 10 Rounds
Walther PPQ 9MM 5" 10+1
Sig Sauer P320


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I have had all of these in my hands other than the Sig and ruled out the S&W, what are your thoughts on the Sig?


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Just spent some time with Jamie Arnold at BoltWorks Tactical Firearms in Dryden NY, he has all of the for mentioned pistols in stock so I was able to handle them. Jamie was quick to show me the differences so I can scratch the Springfield & S&W. At this point it's how much you want to spend for this gun and which one hits all your hot spots. I'm hoping this doesn't turn into my last purchase where I was shopping for a sub cheap 1911 And ended up with a Dan Wesson. 

BTW This shop is full of great staff, when we arrived they were busy delivering three guns and the owner greeted my wife and I with a hand shake and welcome then his staff asked if we needed assistance on a couple of occasions even though they were busy, where does this happen?


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

All shined up and ready to shoot


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> Glock 34, 5.3-inch barrel.
> 
> My son and I each have one, and we like them a lot.
> 
> The SKU for the Gen4 model is PG3430101.


Ditto. They have 10 round magazines


----------

